# Virginia Breeders



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

I was just wondering who on here breeds frogs in Virginia?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Me! Have tons of froglets and Juvies too!!
as well as all types of bugs


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

do you breed any Auratus? if so what morphs?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

No Auratus, i have mostly Tinc morphs


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

cool, I'm getting my feet wet again on Auratus, but, definitely want to get Tincs again after my house is finished and i get some more tanks set up, so it will be a little while. I will be looking at Azureus and some other cool tinc morphs. I used to always go to hamburg for Frogs and met a great breeder, but, lost them due to lack of temperature control in the old house.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not a breeder (YET!) but I would be glad to help you out in the future if you need flies or plant cuttings.


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks,
i am looking for some smaller bromelieds if ya have any. What type of plants do you have?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Not a breeder but I have some breeding groups. Will be happy to help. no Auratus froglets at the moment though. Got some nicaraguan greens coming of breeding age soon though.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a small fireball pup that I could cut for you, I don't have much other than that to offer, another few weeks and another pup will be ready. And maybe some pilea. It will be a while before any of my orchids or dischidia are ready to propagate though. PM if you want, I won't be able to get to you till tomorrow though.


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

I would like to find some small Bromeliads if ya have any. what plants do ya have?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Not a "breeder" per say but here's what I've got breeding:

intermedius
tarapoto imi
cainarachi valley imi
azureus
amazonica 'iquitos'
rio saladillo anthonyi
northern variabilis
orange lamasi

where are you in VA?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Im in West virginia lol I have azureus breeding like rabbits


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

In the Shenandoah valley, close to Harrisonburg and about 45 minutes from Charlottesville.


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

I love the azureus, they will be next after i get the auratus settled and get back into the swing of things. Are yours darker blue or closer to the sky blue coloration?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

sampson1269 said:


> I love the azureus, they will be next after i get the auratus settled and get back into the swing of things. Are yours darker blue or closer to the sky blue coloration?


mine are darker blue with the fine spots all over them. I have 11 tads in the water right now and 9more eggs doing their thing. They have started breeding within the last month again for me.


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

Thats awesome, keep in touch. I'm very interested, but, gonna be a bit to get second tank up and running. I.M. me a price for a goup.


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

Just wondering, does anyone have any meets within a few hours of the Shenandoah valley?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

There's a meet in Manassas on the 18th (IIRC), should be 1.5hrs from you if you're near Hburg.. should pop up in the first 2-3 links with a search for manassas


----------



## sampson1269 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, i'll look it up


----------

